# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  هدية لمن عدد مشاركاته أكثر من 500 مشاركة  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## طلال السميري

:A006:   :A015:  إهداء خاص لمن وصل عدد مشاركاته إلىالعدد 500 فأكثرسيكون لهذه الفئة من الأعضاء مركز تحميل خاص للشارتاتصجنا الوافي ومانقدر نرد له طلب :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  بكرة يكون مركز التحميل جاهزبإذن اللهوالغرض منه التسهيل في عملية إرفاق الشارتات :A004:  أخوكم طلال السميري

----------


## طلال السميري

تم إضافة مركز التحميل في القائمة في أعلى المنتدىأتمنى عدم تحميل أي ملفات ليست ضرورية أو يمكن تحميلهاعن طريق مركز التحميل العاديسلام

----------


## كاش

:Thumbs Down:   :Thumbs Down:  
في اعتقادي يا طلال  أن الخدمة يجب أن تكون متاحة لجميع الاعضاء دون تفرقة  :Sad Smile:

----------


## كاش

هناك حركة تعجبني في منتديات أخرى أتمنى أن نشاهدها في منتديات المتداول العربي ,  طالع الصورة المرفقة

----------


## raider

:48 48:  أحتج

----------


## Doaa

:Regular Smile:  لكل مجتهد نصيب  :Regular Smile:

----------


## غواص

ولايهمكم... 
هذا موقع لتحميل الصور ...
بعدين ضع رابط الصورة... في كود الصور... وتطلع معك زي العسل www.arab3.com

----------


## الفايز

:Thumbs Down:   :Thumbs Down:   :Thumbs Down:      :Angry Smile:

----------


## alwafi

طلال أنت مثل >>> الـ  :66 66:  :015: . وهذي حفلة عشانك :001:  ..بقية الأحبة (المحتجون)راح أطالب لكم بتخفيض المشاركات إلى (300) وطلال ماراح يقصر.. هو يقدر وأنتم تستاهلون..يالله هانت.. شدوا حيلكم.. :017:

----------


## بن يعقوب

<<< 
السلام عليكم .. 
مع انني من المتضررين من القرار ...  
الا اني ارى انه من حق الاداره وحرصا على التفاعل و زيادة المشاركات في المنتدى ...  
احسنت يا طلال ... 
قرار اداري رائع ...    
بس خفض المشاركات ...    
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه   
الله لا يهينك

----------


## المعجزة القادمة

ايييه بدينا !!   الظاهر ان الدعوه بتصير :  تراها استراحتنا لعبوني والا بخرررب .    :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:    :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:    :Big Grin:

----------


## حازم بن علي الغامدي

ههههههههه الله يرجكم رجاً مبرحاً
عموما الله يوفق .. ويعطيك العافية اخوي طلال

----------


## أسامه عبده

شكرا طلال     :015:  ...عندي اقتراح :.اذا وصلت مشاركات المعجزه 500 ارفع الرقم المطلوب إلى 700  :Tongue Smile:  .

----------


## alwafi

> شكرا طلال        ... عندي اقتراح :.اذا وصلت مشاركات المعجزه 500 ارفع الرقم المطلوب إلى 700  .

 .
. وانت الصادق (يلغي) القبول نهائيا.. وذلك لعدم كفاية الأدلة.!  :EEK!:   :Big Grin:

----------


## مبارك

الله يهديك :Angry Smile:   :Angry Smile:   :Angry Smile:   :Angry Smile:   :Angry Smile:   :Angry Smile:   :Angry Smile:  ياطلال لازم يعني شكلك تبينا نخربها

----------


## ماجد كو

مبارك علينا وعليكم مركز التحميل  :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:  
 بس انا افتكرت الهدية مرسيدس بنز او شيئ من هذا القبيل   :Cash:  عموما ايضا مركز التحميل جميل وحلو ويمكن يكون اكثر فايده من المرسيدس

----------


## Dollar Bill

ينفع من غير الأصفار؟؟ :016:

----------


## المراقب

*وأنا احتج و بشدة ...* متى نقدر ناصل الى ال 500 ... والله ان البنز اقرب من الخمسمية مشاركة ...   :47 47:

----------


## طلال السميري

هذا قرار إداري ياجماعة مالي دخل فيه  :Teeth Smile:  وبعدين زي ماقالو لكل مجتهد نصيبيالله شدو حيلكم لانه كل شهر بيزيد الرقم 100 مشاركةانا بلغتكم من الانبالتوفيق :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## theeb

على قول القايل ( دي السكه طويلة بشكل )
اتمنى التوفيق للجميع

----------


## محمد

وااااو والله فكره حلوه مره

----------


## raider

> على قول القايل ( دي السكه طويلة بشكل )
> اتمنى التوفيق للجميع

 وين طلّعت الموضوع منه  والله زمان

----------


## زناد الفكر

ابوعاصم ..  
رجع مويضعاتي المتخبئه في الاستراحه واضفها للرصيد ..لعلها تجملنا مع الرجاجيل .  
.

----------


## النادر

الاخ طلال :
تحية طيبة وبعد :
أتوقع ان الهدف هو التحفيز وليس التعجيز !!!!

----------


## حسون

لو تكمل جميلك يا طلال وتخلي مع التحميل الخاص تحميل خاص بشوية (قريشات) راح تلاقي المشاركات في  المنتدي 50000 و 70000 و 100000 مشاركة

----------


## حسون

لو تكمل جميلك يا طلال وتخلي مع التحميل الخاص تحميل خاص بشوية (قريشات) راح تلاقي المشاركات في المنتدي 50000 و 70000 و 100000 مشاركة

----------


## احمد حمدان

> طلال أنت مثل >>> الـ      .  وهذي حفلة عشانك    . . بقية الأحبة (المحتجون) راح أطالب لكم بتخفيض المشاركات إلى (300) وطلال ماراح يقصر..  هو يقدر وأنتم تستاهلون.. يالله هانت.. شدوا حيلكم..

  :006:   :015:   :006:

----------


## basheero

طيب اخوووى السميرى اللى يعرف يقرا بس مو يكتب عااارف احنا ما نبغى نكتب اى كلام عشان لا نغرقكم بس يالله حنبدا نكتب هههههههههههههههههههههه بالتوفيق ان شاء الله يبغالنا ندورلنا واحد بيكتب كتييير هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه عشان ناخذ منه الزبد

----------


## n_saad

ما فيش اى بدل عن موضوع ال500 مشاركة دى!

----------


## ناصر الشمري

ههههههههههههههههههههه الله يهديك    رفعت الموضوع واانا ما عمري شفته   اجل بشغل التيربو  :Big Grin:    بس انت يالغالي ثاني مشاركه وتحتج   :Confused Smile:   :Tongue Smile:

----------


## نايف اللحياني

هههههههههههههههههه
يالله ياصقر شغل التيربو وانا معاك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## GANBAH

السلام عليكم 
ممتاز جدا واحييك عليها  وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## سيف الرحمن

أخي طلال .. أنا صاحب منتدى ولي تجربة بهذا الخصوص .. 
في حالة ربط أي شيء بعدد المشاركات فستجد المنتدى يحمل ردودا 99% منها من نوعية مشكور وشكرا وربي يخليك وهههههههههههه وحظا أوفر ويصير المنتدى والله فعلا جدا جدا بااااااااايخ 
ميزة المنتدى إنك تاخذ من كل رد تقريبا معلومة مفيدة .. لكن في هذي الحالة رح تقعد تمشي ردود كثير بل ربما صفحات عشان تستفيد معلومة وحده ويصير شبيه بمنتديات الجوالات وبرامجها اللي أصبحت من أسخف المنتديات اللي ممكن يدخلها شخص لأنك تلاقي الموضوع الأساسي فقط هو المفيد وبعد كده كلها ردود كلام فاااااااااااضي وتلاقي سؤال وطبعا بلا جواب لأنه صاحب الموضوع ما رح يتوقع أساسا إنه في شي مفيد في باقي الردود . 
عموما هذي ملاحظة حبيت أنقلها لكم وربي يوفقكم لما فيه الخير للجميع

----------


## طلال السميري

> أخي طلال .. أنا صاحب منتدى ولي تجربة بهذا الخصوص .. 
> في حالة ربط أي شيء بعدد المشاركات فستجد المنتدى يحمل ردودا 99% منها من نوعية مشكور وشكرا وربي يخليك وهههههههههههه وحظا أوفر ويصير المنتدى والله فعلا جدا جدا بااااااااايخ 
> ميزة المنتدى إنك تاخذ من كل رد تقريبا معلومة مفيدة .. لكن في هذي الحالة رح تقعد تمشي ردود كثير بل ربما صفحات عشان تستفيد معلومة وحده ويصير شبيه بمنتديات الجوالات وبرامجها اللي أصبحت من أسخف المنتديات اللي ممكن يدخلها شخص لأنك تلاقي الموضوع الأساسي فقط هو المفيد وبعد كده كلها ردود كلام فاااااااااااضي وتلاقي سؤال وطبعا بلا جواب لأنه صاحب الموضوع ما رح يتوقع أساسا إنه في شي مفيد في باقي الردود . 
> عموما هذي ملاحظة حبيت أنقلها لكم وربي يوفقكم لما فيه الخير للجميع

 .
. أخي الكريم سيف الرحمن وشلونك عساك طيب ان شاء الله؟! الموضوع هذا قديم جدا ما شاء الله عليك من وين جبته.؟ لتوضيح الأمور هذه مجرد ميزة لأصحاب المشاركات الفعالة والكثيفة بالطبع وهي ميزة مركز التحميل وإلا ترا تحميل المرفقات موجود لكافة الأعضاء وعموما سيتم حذف أي مشاركة القصد منها زيادة عدد المشاركات ودون إثراء للمواضيع أنظر لقوانين المنتدى المثبته في أعلى الصفحة سلام

----------


## سيف الرحمن

جزاك الله خير على التوضيح .. 
بصراحة أنا جبت الموضوع هذا من روابط وضعها الأخ أبوعاصم في موضوع روابط تهم المبتدئين .. وتعرف إني عاد مبتدئ ونستفيد من الخبراء أمثالكم إلى أن يوفقنا الله سبحانه ونتجاوزكم إن شاء الله  :Regular Smile:  
وللا العين ما تعلى على الحاجب وربي يوفقكم جميعا لما فيه الخير للجميع ويجعل جهودكم كلها في موازين حسناتكم .

----------


## MR-X

السلام عليكم   
انا اقترح ان  ينظر كذلك في تاريخ التسجيل في المنتدي والمشاركات معاا

----------


## amir

دا انا لسه بدري عليه قوي

----------


## Abu Narjes

الطريق طويييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييييل............

----------


## عامر

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
جزاك الله خير مشرفنا الكريم على المكرمة 
و الله انه يكون في تحميل أحسن من و لا شيء و جزاء الله الأستاذ الوافي خير الجزاء على الواسطة الطيبة  
إللي توسطها للإخوانه الأعضاء , و هذا سيكون دافع بإذن الله للجميع في زيادة المشاركات و التفاعل 
معها, و إن جئنا أيضا للحق أخوي سيف الرحمن في كلامه الصدق لكن هناك بعض الأعضاء ما يحبون  
يتفلسفون في مواضيع لا يتقنونها منهم أنا إذا أعرف شيء و الله ما أقصر و من ناحية المناقشة في  
المواضيع الشباب ما يقصرون (سبحان الله ) الإخوان يطرحونها مثل اللي أفكر فيه و 
 البركة فيهم و فينا إن شاء الله... 
 و أنا إنسان أحب القراءة أكثر من الكتابة ... و ما أقول إلا الله يجيب اللي فيه الخير   
و تبقى المثل المعروف لكل مجتهد نصيب 
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## طلال السميري

يااخوان تم إتاحة مركز التحميل لمن وصلت مشاركاته الخمسين مشاركة فما فوق..   حتى لا يضطر الأعضاء لاستخدام مراكز تحميل لمواقع أخرى ويتسبب ذلك في تعليق لبعض المواضيع.  وأخر مثال كان لموضوع الأخ عمار  وقد شارك فيه أحد الإخوة بوضع صورة من مركز تحميل لأحد المواقع وتسبب لنا في مشاكل كبير  وأسم هذا الموقع  http://www.l22l .com 
طبعا بعد وضع المسافة
وقد قام موقع المتداول العربي بحجب الموقع 
وهذا رابط المشاركة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...&postcount=737

----------


## mol4u

انا مع الاخوة الذين يقولون عدم ربطها بعدد المشاركات
و لكن يتم اختيارهم من قبل ادارة الموقع بالنسبة لاهمية و جدوى المواضيع التي يقدموها

----------


## w7sh

:A015:   اسفين اخوي طلال على ازعاج السلطات  :001:    ومشكورين على تخفيض المشاركات سهلتوها علينا لان حتى مراكز التحميل متعبه في تحميل الصور احيانا  بس ياخوي شلون  نرفع صورة عن طريق المنتدى ؟ ياليت تقلنا الطريقه جزاك الله خير

----------


## BahraiN

المتداول العربي . . . المفاجأت ماتنتهي   :Good:    يعطيكم العافية

----------


## bigo

مشكور اخى طلال وهذا دليل على مصداقية الادارة المحترمة بعد موضوع الاخ ابو عمار وسرعة الاستجابة لحل جميع المعوقات فشكرا لك وانت راجل  :Good:   :Good:   :Good:

----------


## عبده المصرى

تسلم يامديرنا العظيم فعلا مع  منتديات المتداول العربى  مش هاتقدر تغمض عينيك

----------


## داي ترايدر

:A015:   في ميزان حسناتكم ان شاء الله

----------


## MR.JPY

الف شكر لاداره المتداول العربي على فتح هذه الخدمة في منتدانا الغالي

----------


## mr13

السلام عليكم  بهده المشاركة..يصل عدد مشاركاتي 50 مشاركة...مند سنة 2004...ربما أنال جائزة العضو صاحب الأقل مشاركات... حقا...صدفة فوركسية جميلة.. منير

----------


## مشاري بن محمد

بالتوفيق انشاء الله   :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو عبد الله

توكلنا علي الله نبدا 500 مشاركة   
والله الموفق    :49 49:   :017:   
500 فقط الرقم مش كبير يا شباب ممكن نخلصهم لما نكمل المليون فقط  :009:

----------


## طلال السميري

> توكلنا علي الله نبدا 500 مشاركة    
> والله الموفق      
> 500 فقط الرقم مش كبير يا شباب ممكن نخلصهم لما نكمل المليون فقط

   أبو عبدالله ركز معنا شوي الرقم 50 بس وليس 500   :Regular Smile:   تقبل ودي

----------


## Emirates

:A015:   الارتقاء بالمنتدى ايا كان نوعه - سواء من قبل الادارة او الاعضاء - هو فى   صالحنا جميعا والفائدة سوف تعمنا

----------


## alhamd

:A006:   :A015:  
اخى العزيز طلال 
بارك الله فيكم واتمنى لهذا المنتدى العظيم مزيدآ من التقدم والازدهار 
كما ذكرتم خدمات خاصه للمشاركات الكبيره فبارك الله لكم 
ولكنى اقترح يكون هناك مميزات خاصه لاكثر الناس منفعه لاخوانهم 
مثل استراتيجيات هامه او مواضيع علميه وتعليميه وبذل فيها مجهود  
كبير وافاد بها اخوانه فى المنتدى 
تحياتى لمديرنا العظيم  :A012: حسام العزبى

----------


## صيدالخاطر

مبروك للاخوان 
وان شاء الله خلاال يومين  رااح تصل مشاركاتي 500 هذا اذا ما وصلت اليوم 
ههههههههههههههه

----------


## صيدالخاطر

يعني المفروووووووض ترااعوا تاريخ التسجيل شوي

----------


## نسبةفوق

طيب يا إخوان ما فكرتوا في الطبيب والمهندس والطيار
وين نجيب لكم مشاركات 
وأصلا يالله نفضى
وراكم ما تقولون اللي مشاركاته أقل من 300 عليه رسوم مال في التحميل وحنا مستعدين 
وكلما كان هناك خيارات كثيرة كلما ارتحنا

----------


## BahraiN

> طيب يا إخوان ما فكرتوا في الطبيب والمهندس والطيار
> وين نجيب لكم مشاركات 
> وأصلا يالله نفضى
> وراكم ما تقولون اللي مشاركاته أقل من 300 عليه رسوم مال في التحميل وحنا مستعدين 
> وكلما كان هناك خيارات كثيرة كلما ارتحنا

 صباحك عسل يا اخي نسبةفوق
اشفيك معصب من الصبح روق يا شيخ 
تفضل هذا رابط فيه اكثر من 20 موقع للتحميل https://forum.arabictrader.com/t14674.html 
حمل على كيفك ولا تزعل 
الادارة من حقها تخلي عدد مشاركات محددة لأستخدام التحميل 
طبعا اذا كان مفتوح راح ياتون الناس من خارج المنتدى و يسجلو و يحملو ملفاتهم على حسابناا  :Regular Smile:   
و على فكرة مركز تحميل المنتدى فقط 200000 بايت يعني يادوبة يكفي حق صوة  :Tongue Smile:  
في الرابط فيه مواقع اكثر من 50 ميقابايت 
تقدر تحمل لك فلم عليه بعد مو بس صورة  :Good:    
تحياتي لك و تحياتي للأدارة   :47 47:

----------


## waddah

يا  اخوان انا كذة كملت ال 500 مشاركة     :001:   :001:   :001:   وين الهدية؟؟؟؟ :016:

----------


## waddah

> يا اخوان انا كذة كملت ال 500 مشاركة      وين الهدية؟؟؟؟

    يبدو انه ما افي احد مصدقني  :Frown:

----------


## طائر النورس

:A015:  
مشاركة
صبحكم الله بالخير

----------


## BahraiN

> يا اخوان انا كذة كملت ال 500 مشاركة      وين الهدية؟؟؟؟

    تفضل الهدية في المرفقات ان شاء الله  :Good:

----------


## عبده المصرى

:A006:   :A015:   مبروك اخى الحبيب وضاح وياريت تترك اسمك وعنوانك ورقم تليفونك وشيك بخمسمائة دولار وستوصلك الهدية لحد المنزل مجانا فأبشر يأخى،،   :A012:

----------


## w7sh

:A015:   ياشباب ادارة المنتدى جزاهم الله خير من اكثر من شهر خلو التحميل للي عدد مشلركاتهم 50 مشاركه وفوق    شوفو عدد مشاركاتي ... واقدر احمل  :Regular Smile:

----------


## w7sh

المنتدى جزاهم الله خير خلو التحميل للي عدد مشاركاتهم 50 وفوق
هذا الكلام من اكثر من شهر

----------


## waddah

> تفضل الهدية في المرفقات ان شاء الله  [/center]

   الصراحة انا مش مصدق  :EEK!:   فعلا المنتدى العربي  مش تقدر تغمض عنيك  :What Smile:

----------


## waddah

> المنتدى جزاهم الله خير خلو التحميل للي عدد مشاركاتهم 50 وفوق
> هذا الكلام من اكثر من شهر

     صحيح الكلام هذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:    يعني غيرو الرافعة بدون ما اعرف  :016:

----------


## ابو عبدالعزيز

بارك الله فيك بس 500 ابشربها في اسبوعين    :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:

----------


## fx_najah

:A015:      :Good:   :Good:   :Good:   :Good:   :Good:   :Good:    :Good:   :Good:   :Good:   :Good:   :Good:   :Good:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

:Angry Smile:   :Angry Smile:   :Angry Smile:   :Angry Smile:   :Angry Smile:  
لو كل رسم = 100 مشاكة اكون كسبت 500
على كل حال هو تشجيع طيب

----------

